# Ack! My puppy SNORES!



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband told me this morning he had a restless night, then surprised me with the news I was snoring! But it turns out, while Raider was napping today, HE was the one snoring. Anyone ever hear of such a thing and is this indicative of a some malady needing checked???

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

if he's doing it regularily, I'd check with your vet. Short muzzled dogs do it a fair bit, but I can't recall any one here mentioning it before.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Today's the first day I've noticed it . . .and while it's not easy to judge the snout of a 12 week old, his mom's snout actually appears somewhat longish for a Havanese, and his dad has his championship and I would think a shorter than standard snout would be reason for disqualification, wouldn't it?

But I'll definitely mention it to his doc at next week's check up, unless you think he should be seen earlier?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah that should be fine. I would try and record it if possible. , so the vet can get an idea.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

At least its not youound: no one can sleep with me TMI ound: I'm sure everything is fine. Mine sometimes snore a bit.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

my CAT snores, but Tillie has never made a peep. Sometimes I wake her up cause I'm afraid she's not breathing! ound:


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

That was my first thought too, Suzy  but my second was "wait, I've never heard of a snoring dog before" LOL

Tammy, does Tillie not occasionally have bad dreams? Both mine whimper in their sleep occasionally.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda snores when she's really tired. So I have Pan on one side and DH on the other, both snoring like crazy....at least I know they're both alive...


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Beau and DH can both saw wood like champs! Luckily, I sleep like the dead. I have sleep apnea and must sleep with C-Pap -- and my husband keeps saying he doesn't snore and he's glad I got mine fixed!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Buzzy snores once in a blue moon, and we think it's hilarious. I think we heard Oscar snore once or twice. Usually it's a position thing and they stop if we move them.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo snores once in awhile too.

I always wonder what he's dreaming of cause sometimes when he's lying there, his legs move like he was running or something and his tail wags for a period of time and stops.

funny to watch.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

Pablo has been snoring ever since we got him, he doesn't do it every night but once in a while. He hasn't had any issues with his breathing or anything like that, it's just funny when it happens!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, I'm just relieved to know this is a common occupancy . . .I've honestly ne'er heard of such thing LOL.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody is a very quiet sleeper. Once in a while he'll make little yips while he sleeps...but very rarely. Like Tammy, I've poked him awake a time (or three) to just to make sure he was still alive and breathing!

My mom and dad had a Bichon who snored like crazy. He nearly died as a pup from pneumonia and had life long minor breathing issues.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie rarely moves or makes any noise at all, even if she is dreaming. The only time she makes any noise at all during the night is if she is sick ... she has the most pitiful whine you've ever heard ...


----------

